# Snow habitat!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If you ever decide to get a bird or animal mounted with a snow scene. Do yourself a favor and make sure it's a glass case mount! It will cost you more, but it will be worth it! 
Snow will eventually begin to look like crap and yellow, when uncovered! I usually talk my customers out of snow habitat, unless it's going to be a glass case mount!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have any pics. of some good snow habitat? I never thought about it before, but that would be a killer mount.


----------

